# Mv Dart L



## kottemann (Feb 3, 2007)

This Dutch coaster was laid up in Vlaardingen for a while in the late 80s we were tied up alongside her for a couple of months having an overhaul on the engine. Among the crew were Tommy Mcintyre a scottish motorman who lived in Selby in Yorkshire and a lad called Mervin and his wife Pat think they were from the south coast Exemouth maybe not sure. Anyone know what happened to the DART L or the crew?


----------

